# Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

In a surprise move, Audi snuck out the first official photograph of the all-new Audi Q7 SUV in the form of wallpapers for its customers on a promotional website. As you can see, this production Q7 bears more than a passing resemblance to the Pikes Peak quattro concept car that was unveiled at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit back in 2003.
* Full Story *


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

so imagine pricing for the Q7 will start right around where T'reg pricing drops off?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

That looks very nice. I especially like the front end. Is this debuting at Geneva 05?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Rob)*

YAY!!!! Another SUV! Just what we need!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (Mar 14, 2002)

A big luxury SUV....wow, that's an untapped market.


----------



## nemesis099 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (Calvin&Hobbes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calvin&Hobbes* »_A big luxury SUV....wow, that's an untapped market. 

Although it looks like you are being sarcastic it is important for Audi to put one out to compete with BMW, Acura, Infiniti, Merc, and Lexus. They all have SUVs and are coming out with more models and some are already on 2nd revisions. I think Audi is late and it will cost them but it looks nice and should sell well.


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

my mom is a future owner...we are waiting for it, a new A8 and a Q7 on the driveway should be just fine....haha


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite ([email protected])*

make it about the size of an a6 avant (or just slightly larger), and offer a manual, and it might be interesting


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (Calvin&Hobbes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calvin&Hobbes* »_A big luxury SUV....wow, that's an untapped market. 

That is what people said about the XC90 when it first came out as well, but it is now the best selling European luxury SUV. It will be interesting to see how well the Q7 sells.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re:*

I once had extra respect for Audi, because of their preference for building beautiful wagons rather than far less practical SUVs. I'm dissapointed to see those days are over.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Anyone have a larger version of this image?


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_I once had extra respect for Audi, because of their preference for building beautiful wagons rather than far less practical SUVs. I'm dissapointed to see those days are over.

Agreed. I loved Audi's focus on their A4 and A6 (and of course, S4) avants. Let's hope that focus remains after this SUV starts selling like crazy.


----------



## VRSung (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mikeG60)*

i can't wait for the samller Audi SUV that's gonna come out. it could possibly be the Steppenwolf


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (rotaeven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotaeven* »_
Anyone have a larger version of this image?









http://62.208.122.164/wallpape...n.jpg


----------



## MagnetoReluctance (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite ([email protected])*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (DrewSXR)*

The fact is the only segment of the SUV segment (not cross-over) that is growing is that of luxury SUV's.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver)*

MKV jetta rims?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

I don't see what the big deal is with everyone. We all knew it was only a matter of time.
The thing that I really like, is that it appears that Audi will produce a second generation Allroad in addition to the Q7 and Q5. And that is a good thing, because as a family that owns an Allroad, we can truly say we love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEGeez (Jun 25, 2004)

*i think*

Too much front overhang.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (nemesis099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nemesis099* »_
Although it looks like you are being sarcastic it is important for Audi to put one out to compete with BMW, Acura, Infiniti, Merc, and Lexus. They all have SUVs and are coming out with more models and some are already on 2nd revisions. I think Audi is late and it will cost them but it looks nice and should sell well.

Well they said the same thing about VWs Touareg, it was supposedly late to the party...but it's sold just fine...
I wonder which version is going to provide more sport, the Pikes Peak or the Cayenne?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: i think (AEGeez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEGeez* »_Too much front overhang.
















That's needed to balance-out the rear overhang.


_Modified by Hajduk at 4:07 PM 2-3-2005_


----------



## nemesis099 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Well they said the same thing about VWs Touareg, it was supposedly late to the party...but it's sold just fine...
I wonder which version is going to provide more sport, the Pikes Peak or the Cayenne?

I said it should sell well just that they might loose some profit simply by being late (missing sales in '03 and '04)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (rotaeven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotaeven* »_
Anyone have a larger version of this image?









Follow the link at the bottom of the article.... or here.
http://www.audi.de/q7
You can download wallpapers there.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spidy (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (rbloedow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbloedow* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks just like any other SUV....


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (rbloedow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbloedow* »_









Hah! I was just about to do that.
It looks almost exactly like the Pikes Peak concept, though as far as concepts go that one was pretty realistic.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (jddaigle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jddaigle* »_
It looks almost exactly like the Pikes Peak concept, though as far as concepts go that one was pretty realistic.

hate to admit, but that side profile looks similar to X5 and XC90, maybe a little longer and shorter, though


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Calvin&Hobbes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calvin&Hobbes* »_A big luxury SUV....wow, that's an untapped market. 

For Audi, yes... are they not allowed to compete with the competition?


----------



## hiegear2 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_For Audi, yes... are they not allowed to compete with the competition?









But watch it start 5k above the base toureg. And once again, there competition will be them selves.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

i don't think it will compete with the t'reg. this car is a seven seater and is slated to be between the A6 and the A8...


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_hate to admit, but that side profile looks similar to X5 and XC90, maybe a little longer and shorter, though

actually, what was I thinking... saw both an XC90 and X5 on the way home from work and the Q7 looks better...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi: Audi Q7 SUV Photo Breaks Cover on Company Microsite (silver30v)*

I think this will be one of the best looking SUV's on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see better pics.


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_MKV jetta rims?









Not just that...the turn signals integrated the bumper grilles are straight from the Passat


----------

